# Need help before buying a sable puppy



## MCAnderson (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm considering buying a sable male puppy. His dad is dark sable and his mom is a bi color. Would anyone help me to see what color sable it looks like he will turn out to be? I'm really wanting a darker sable and I realize they change so just wanting some opinions. Will also provide pics of the parents


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Honestly - ignore color. 

If the puppy the breeder picks for you is a match after five hours you will be so in love you won't notice his color.

I say that as someone who is getting a puppy in a few weeks. My husband has a strong preference for black. I don't care. I joke and tell him we'll "roll him in dirt and call him back" because I know my husband will fall in love regardless. 

Having a color preference is fine. But don't allow it to make you miss out on the right puppy for you.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I told the breeder that we have a preference for black but if a dark sable matches my needs then I am fine with either.

Temp before color


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I don't see why you can't have temperament, health and the color you want. There are a lot of puppies out there and surely one of them must suit your needs.

With that said, I think you might want to reconsider your priority list. I have owned some really fine looking dogs. However, the lights were on but nobody was home. I rehomed them to good homes that were far better suited and they lived long and very happy lives. 

Now my oldest dog is everything I could ask for in a dog, great temperament, ideal health, almost a perfect dog. He is as about as ugly as sin, although he is sable , but I wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I don't see why you can't have temperament, health and the color you want. There are a lot of puppies out there and surely one of them must suit your needs.
> 
> With that said, I think you might want to reconsider your priority list. I have owned some really fine looking dogs. However, the lights were on but nobody was home. I rehomed them to good homes that were far better suited and they lived long and very happy lives.
> *
> Now my oldest dog is everything I could ask for in a dog, great temperament, ideal health, almost a perfect dog. He is as about as ugly as sin, although he is sable , but I wouldn't trade him for the world.*




The bolded sounds like my girls for the most part. Zoey does have her allergies, but otherwise they are great dogs and oh yes, both are conformation-ally challenged. :smile2:


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

The puppy I'm getting in three weeks came from a sable female and bicolor male. The whole litter is to be dark sable. Their last two litters were also dark sable with a couple bi color with one or two black. 

Just tell the breeder what your looking for in terms of temperament and what you'll be doing with the dog aside from just color. 

And as a side note I waited seven months for this breeding pair to get both the temp and color I'm looking for. I trust my breeder and her advice, so I had no problem waiting for what I want. So yeah you can get what you want but you may have to wait for it. Go with reputable breeder


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I remember obsessing over color. It is what you do while you wait. Temperament is above all. If your willing to wait you will get what you want at the time. Sounds like there Will be many dark sables in the litter. Right temperament and right fit for lifestyle -your pup whatever color will become your new favorite color- your new pup will make sure of it!!!!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> I remember obsessing over color. It is what you do while you wait. Temperament is above all. If your willing to wait you will get what you want at the time. Sounds like there Will be many dark sables in the litter. *Right temperament and right fit for lifestyle -your pup whatever color will become your new favorite color- *your new pup will make sure of it!!!!


*Aint that the truth* :grin2:

My favorite color for GSDs is....


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Nigel said:


> The bolded sounds like my girls for the most part. Zoey does have her allergies, but otherwise they are great dogs and oh yes, both are conformation-ally challenged. :smile2:


Haha, we named ours "Zoe", pronounced the same as yours

When first looking, I was set on a red and black. After seeing the going prices, I just couldn't swing it so gave up on color. My wife found our pup and was a dark sable. Mom is tan and black and dad is a dark sable. I was hoping for a certain sable coat, but after some nagging from my wife that "color doesn't matter," I gave up. Now that we got her and she's 12wks, I think she's going to look amazing. (I saw another forumer who's puppy looked just like ours and his pics of his 6mo old sable look stunning)

I'd say you CAN use color as a starting. You really want an X pattern? That's fine since you can find all temperaments and drives within a coat style (some of the more uncommon coats may be more of a challenge)

As for me, I've fallen for sables. If I ever get another GSD down the line, it will be another sable


----------



## try2Subok (Nov 18, 2017)

I started looking for Black and Tan then saw sable and the traits that they have, now I want a sable. I agree you'll love them no matter what color but wife is into more traditional color. Trying to convince her trait is better. search continues


----------

